

Ask HN: Finding contributors for open source project? - wilsonfiifi

I&#x27;m currently working on a CMS repository project (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;johnwilson&#x2F;bytengine) and I was wondering how&#x2F;where to get contributors who can help out or give technical advice.<p>cheers
======
Splendor
The first thing I would suggest is adding a Contributing section to the
project's README. When I'm browsing through projects to see if I can help out
I always check to see if the project has clear suggestions/guidelines for ways
to contribute.

Second, tag issues in a way that lets people know which issues might be well
suited to a new contributor jumping in (see "Good as first PR" in
[https://github.com/pydata/pandas/issues](https://github.com/pydata/pandas/issues)
for an example).

~~~
wilsonfiifi
Thanks for taking time out to respond and thanks for the advice/link.

------
throwaway420
I'm not a Python guy, but one good thing that you've done that I wish more
open source projects would do is create what looks like good documentation
right off of the bat.

~~~
wilsonfiifi
Thanks. Still trying to make the docs better though.

I've got to tip my hat to Flask (python) project for their docs you can tell
how much effort has gone into it.

Oh and most of the code for Bytengine is written in Golang.

